# Introduction



## hollister (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello, my name is Holli. I am recently divorced after a 28 year marriage and a survivor of infidelity.

I hope to find some useful information on here to help with my anger, frustration and resentment issues.

Thank you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM!

What are the issues that you are struggling with?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

hollister said:


> Hello, my name is Holli. I am recently divorced after a 28 year marriage and a survivor of infidelity.
> 
> I hope to find some useful information on here to help with my anger, frustration and resentment issues.
> 
> Thank you.


I raged hard for about a year. Friends really helped during this time. I dated to excess and broke a few hearts - I don't recommend that until you're ready.

But it went away on it's own. Journalling can help. I went to a divorce support group for a while, that helped. Exercise really helped. Eating right helped, too.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, Holli. We are here for you.


----------

